# Jelly Bean update broke MHL to HDMI mirroring.



## Thulos (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello all, I have a sprint galaxy nexus that is not rooted running the latest push of Jelly Bean. Before I recieved Jelly bean I was able to HDMI mirror using an MHL to HDMI adapater. As soon as I installed the Jelly bean update HDMI mirroring stopped working. My wife hadn't installed the update when I discovered this and I tested her Sprint Galaxy nexus before the update and it was still working. I then installed the update on her phone and HDMI mirroring stopped working.

Ok now that all that is out of the way. I assume this is a common thing with the Jelly Bean push since I was able to verify the results on 2 phones. So I guess my question is, what can I do to fix this? Do I need to install a custom rom of Jelly bean and if so what rom should I install. Or is there a way to fix it with my current installation.

The good news is because of this issue I have discovered this great community.


----------



## richarad (Aug 14, 2011)

I have the BAMF rom, jelly bean based, and this works fine. It is available for toroplus (Sprint) at their website. Not sure about stock because i have Verizon and they have not officially pushed it out yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jesusice (Aug 3, 2011)

Thulos said:


> Hello all, I have a sprint galaxy nexus that is not rooted running the latest push of Jelly Bean. Before I recieved Jelly bean I was able to HDMI mirror using an MHL to HDMI adapater. As soon as I installed the Jelly bean update HDMI mirroring stopped working. My wife hadn't installed the update when I discovered this and I tested her Sprint Galaxy nexus before the update and it was still working. I then installed the update on her phone and HDMI mirroring stopped working.
> 
> Ok now that all that is out of the way. I assume this is a common thing with the Jelly Bean push since I was able to verify the results on 2 phones. So I guess my question is, what can I do to fix this? Do I need to install a custom rom of Jelly bean and if so what rom should I install. Or is there a way to fix it with my current installation.
> 
> The good news is because of this issue I have discovered this great community.


I don't know why it's not working for you guys on stock and I'm not stock to verify but I'm currently running Paranoid Android which is based off CM10 on my Toroplus and MHL to HDMI is working fine.

I assume you know what you're doing but have you tried messing with the order you connect the cables? I think I have to have MHL adapter plugged into power source and plugged into phone before the TV will recognize it.


----------



## Thulos (Sep 12, 2012)

Got it working with VanirAOSP Jelly Bean custom rom. Thanks for the help.


----------

